# Classic S&W revolvers



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

When I was at the Smith & Wesson factory, we toured Springfield Armory which is just sort of down the road. The Armory is closed but one building is a museum, and a traveling exhibit of Smith & Wessons was on display. these were special revolvers made up for the 1898 World's Fair, plus some more historical revolvers. I think this is now a permanent display, but not sure where.

There were some of the valuable revolvers in the world on display there, patent models, tool-room on-of-a-kinds, etc. If you ever get a chance to see these, by all means do so.

And, if you get a chance, tour the factory.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Where's the pictures Bob?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

At the time I was there Smith & Wesson did not allow photography inside their plant.

And while Springfield Armory permitted photograpy, the exhibit was not allowed to be photographed.

Of particular interest was an 1841 rifle carried by a Yankee soldier. While he was on guard duty at the Armory, the muzzle of his rifle was struck by lightning. Don't remember his fate, but it sure modified the end of that barrel!

Bob Wright


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

So 1841 was that a muzzleloader? And did it go off when struck by lightning or "was it a Kaliforistan Legal Model"?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The 1841 Rifle was the "Mississippi Pattern" rifled musket made by Springfield and pretty much the Yankee standard during the Civil War.

Yes, the rifle "went off" sure enough, but I don't know if the powder charge exploded. Lightning was enough.

Bob Wright


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Where's the pictures Bob?


If you can find the following book you will have the pictures of that display.
"ARTISTRY IN ARMS the Guns of Smith & Wesson" by Roy G. Jinks

This display was on a tour of museums from 1991 to 1995


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks,
Charlie


----------

